# Can TB carry weight ?



## Fellpony

This is a question I would never post on a UK forum because TB are only supposed to carry 10 stone in the UK:evil:

However on this forum I know I will get an honest sensible answer to my question . The reason I am asking is I have always believed TB to be completely scatty and most of the ones I have met have been. How ever my 16 year old daughter has just bought a great 15.2hh reschooled ex racehorse who is only 5 but more sensible headed than some of my ponies. He is her first horse 

In the UK ex racehorses do not fetch much money. This year I have learned to canter and want to start jumping once I have this under my belt I was contemplating perhaps buying my first riding club type horse ie one that can show,do lower level dressage and jump or small x country course.

Could a larger rider, have a ex racehorse TB or would I be to heavy I have alway ridden Native ponies up till now.As they are weight carrier and cope well with me. But after meeting my daughters new horse I am planning ahead a few years that maybe I could get a reschooled ex race horse and do lower level competitions maybe.......

What do you guys think? possible or not?

If your larger and ride a TB post your pics please


----------



## Randella

I live in Canada, and I've always owned OTTBs!

I'm about 225lbs, so I weigh about 15 stone (or something to that effect), and my TB's have never been an issue. I'm fairly tall, 5'8, so I tend to ride the taller horses. I have never had a TB below 15.3h. 

Currently I own a 12 year old TB who is my angel. He's very forgiving, and is a great athlete. We jump (will add photos below), do dressage, hack, and we're even trying our hand at western sports! I've never had a more well rounded, well mannered, gentleman as a partner!

... No doubt some TBs are nuts though. But you always get a few nutters, no matter what breed


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

As with all horses, I don't feel like this is a simple yes or no answer as to whether a whole breed can be weight carriers. The answer I usually give is: it depends on the horse.

There are more important things than height or breed - sure some breeds are known for encompassing characteristics that lend them to be better weight bearers than other breeds. Strong, short back, wide loin, good bone would be the primary things that I would look for.


----------



## HagonNag

My husband who weighs 245lb, and is almost 6'4' has ridden the same thoroughbred for the last 11 years. While DB at 20 is having some medical issues, NONE of them are connected to a problem carrying weight. He's always been a calm, well mannered gentleman with a quarter horse brain in a thoroughbred body. 

The answer you are looking for is "it depends." If you are considering jumping, I would be especially concerned with finding good bone density and thickness in the legs. Jumping with a heavy person can be a concern. I've NEVER been able to successfully compare stones to pounds so I have no frame of reference. My husband does NOT jump. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fellpony

Thank you for your replies I decided against a TB and instead I am going to breed my very own weight carrying Highland pony out of the beautiful mare I was only a few weeks ago giffted by her owner 

14.2 of pure sold highland pony I just now she is going to produce me some very nice fola for the future Meet Belle my new mare or as my daughter say her new sofa lol


----------



## KissTheRing

I believe the general "rule" of whether or not you'll be too much for the horse is if your more than 25% of the horses weight- Which can be a load of bull-hunky, but isn't a bad place to start.

Some people will argue this percent within 5%-give or take-

So if the horse weighs 1000pds you times it by .25 to get 250pds
or some people within 30% so thats 300pds

Like others have said it really depends on the horse though 

Sorry for the American Math! lol


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

Oh bless! How cute is she?!


----------



## HagonNag

What a Tank! She reminds me of Mr. Big Stuff. (my horse)


----------



## jaydee

*TB's and weight*

I'd say it depends a lot on the TB but my husband is definitely over 10 stone and his last two horses in the UK were TB's and had no trouble carrying him at all. The bay was a son of Nijinsky that we paid 100GBP for and he was a really easy horse to ride despite having raced and point to pointed. He'd just come back into work after some time off recovering from an injury (not related to weight carrying) in the photo here which is why he was a lot chubbier than usual!!!


----------



## jaydee

Fellpony said:


> Thank you for your replies I decided against a TB and instead I am going to breed my very own weight carrying Highland pony out of the beautiful mare I was only a few weeks ago giffted by her owner
> 
> 14.2 of pure sold highland pony I just now she is going to produce me some very nice fola for the future Meet Belle my new mare or as my daughter say her new sofa lol


She is a lovely mare but unless you have experience of dealing with issues of foaling and handling a foal through to it being ready to break then I would urge you to maybe just spend a year with this mare and having some fun riding her before you make up your mind about breeding. If she's an older mare and not had a foal before then there could be complications. Breeding done properly is a costly business and after 4 years there is no guarantee that the resulting horse will suit your needs
The UK has the same problems as the US with an overflow of unwanted horses and ponies that are ending up going for slaughter. The last few copies of the Horse & Hound I've read have had pleas from rescue centres for homes for horses as they are so full they are having to consider euthanising older ones to make room for young, sound, abandoned horses. If you have room & experience and want a young horse to bring on then why not consider offering a home to one that is already born and needs a chance


----------



## Bennett

A generalization, that does hold true universally but is a decent rule of thumb, OTTB's are less likely to be able to handle the weight. They train them hard before their joints are completely closed and formed at stuff and they can have bad joint problems and weird stuffs. TBs who were started under saddle at five or six are more likely to be able to carry the weight.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

I honestly don't think that how much you weigh is more important than how you carry yourself in the saddle. If you are well balanced and have a good seat, your weight shouldn't be an issue. If you weigh 235lbs (like me) and bounce around in the saddle like a rag doll, I can see where that might cause some problems.

I am 5'3" and the equivalent of 16 stones and my 15.3 OTTB carries me around without any problems. I always rub down his back after a ride, mainly just to be nice, but also to make sure there aren't any sore spots. I have ridden him english and western and he does just fine with both saddles. 

I think it all comes down to the quality of your saddle, the fit, and how you pad it. I'm not saying you should pile on the pads, just chose good, supportive pads with some shock absorbing qualities. And for goodness sake, protect those TB withers!


----------



## BurningAmber520

As others have said, it really all depends on the horse. I'm 6'0 and about 280lbs, I'm well proportioned though not carrying all the weight in any one section of my body. But as an example of how it depends on the horse, 

a couple years ago when I weighed quite a bit more then I do now, I rode a 20 something 16 hand Tb, and that horse could pack me around all day, he would constantly take off with me, jump anything I asked him and never showed any sign that my weight bothered him at all. 

I also briefly owned a big 17 hand paint gelding who was stocky and well built and was very obviously uncomfortable with my weight, not in pain he would do what I asked, but he wasn't comfortable and thats why I decided to find him a new home. 

It really all depends on the horse


----------

